# can I mix prozac and cymbalta?



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

My idea is taking 40mg prozac in the morning as usual and add 30mg cymbalta in the pm, unfortunately my GP and pdoc both disapprove of this combo so I can't get the cymbalta supply.
I believe that adding cymbalta would help with both mood and GAD (while prozac alone is not so helpful for GAD).
Also, I'm failing in following the lyrica treatment because I forget to take the pills and I know Lyrica can't help in the long term.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I gather your find Prozac helpful and that's the reason you want to add a smaller dose of Cymbalta, rather than switching entirely to Cymblata only? Is that correct?

Do you use a pill reminder box with a compartment for each day so you can see if you've taken your pills or not? (Or is Lyrica taken more than once a day -- I don't even know.)


----------



## ahmad (Jun 27, 2010)

swim said:


> unfortunately my GP and pdoc both disapprove of this combo so I can't get the cymbalta supply.
> .


cymbalta and prozac may interact through cyp isoforms of the liver ,one may increase the concentration of the other .


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> I gather your find Prozac helpful and that's the reason you want to add a smaller dose of Cymbalta, rather than switching entirely to Cymblata only? Is that correct?
> 
> Do you use a pill reminder box with a compartment for each day so you can see if you've taken your pills or not? (Or is Lyrica taken more than once a day -- I don't even know.)


Yes correct.
No I don't use a pill reminder box, the fact is that Lyrica is taken t.i.d. but I do not find it so effective for GAD.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

ahmad said:


> cymbalta and prozac may interact through cyp isoforms of the liver ,one may increase the concentration of the other .


I see, so it must be a no-no.


----------



## Ssjm1221 (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't think the two are usually combined. I'm just now being switched from Cymbalta to Prozac.. and was instructed to take them both (30mg and 20mg respectively) for 4 days before switching to the Prozac only. I've had a emergence of anxiety since starting the Prozac. It may be the combo.. may be just the Prozac as I've never tried it before. In the end though.. there's PROBABLY a good reason that your doc won't approve it..


----------



## Ssjm1221 (Jan 1, 2013)

swim said:


> I see, so it must be a no-no.


I guess this could explain why I'm having so much anxiety with the addition of the Prozac.. I've read that high doses of it can cause an increase in anxiety instead of lessening it... very interesting. Perhaps the combo is increasing the potency


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Do you use a pill reminder box with a compartment for each day so you can see if you've taken your pills or not? (Or is Lyrica taken more than once a day -- I don't even know.)


I really could use.one.of those. I either forget to take lamotrigine or I double dose. Sometimes I just don't remember.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Ssjm1221 said:


> I guess this could explain why I'm having so much anxiety with the addition of the Prozac.. I've read that high doses of it can cause an increase in anxiety instead of lessening it... very interesting. Perhaps the combo is increasing the potency


I'm on 50mg prozac now and had been for some weeks, this is how I get to the 60mg dosage I'm planning to take, rather than switching to another antidepressant again, so I'll see if it works for me at its full potential.
Hindsight mixing prozac and cymbalta is a stupid idea, as for increased inxiety well it can happen when the prozac dosage is increased but it will go away when the new dosage settles.


----------

